# best Pre-school & family suburbs in Brisbane



## wee_squaw (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi All....looks like we are set to be in Brisbane by this summer on a 457 visa!! whoop whoop...however.....reality is now setting in & we are realising exactly how much we still have to do!! EEK!!!

We will initially be in employer provided serviced apartments for 1 month - we're not sure exactly where yet though - but can anyone recommend good family orientated suburbs in Brisbane - as we'll have to look for rented accomm. for after the 1 month period - 

Also...our oldest little boy was due to start nursery here in Scotland in August...so we need to get him into pre-school in Oz asap - can anyone recommend good pre-schools? I have to say I am a little concerned about the pre-schooling standards in Oz (particularly QLD where we're headed) - can anyone shed some light, their experiences in this area?? Anything would be much appreciated - PM's also gladly received with relevent info.

Thank you very much!! 

Michelle


----------



## Ronan20 (Apr 4, 2011)

I was under the impression that the school year runs from Jan - Dec. I too would like to know all of the above as well.


----------



## wee_squaw (Apr 20, 2011)

Also, meant to say that I'm concerned also about waiting lists - you can list your child for kindy from birth - does that mean all the good schools are taken up more or less? I've been on loads of kindy sites which suggest as such. Feel like crying - this one aspect is putting a real damper on our big plans - but it's sooooo, so important.....


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Depends on how much money you can afford to spend on a house.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

http://education.qld.gov.au/public_media/calendar/pdf/2011-school-calendar.pdf



Ronan20 said:


> I was under the impression that the school year runs from Jan - Dec. I too would like to know all of the above as well.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Your child is quaranteed a place in their local school age 5+ (the local school covers an area called a catchment). All other schools they would be put on a waiting list and only after the kids in the local catchment are allotted then any places leftover would go to those on the waiting list. 

This covers pubic schools. Private schools you'd need to contact to find out whether they have a waiting list and they have no special catchment restriction.


Pre-schools are usually not government run and private and often are combined with daycares. So they do usually have waiting lists, that said unless there are many children on a waiting list (20+) then you usually get a place for your child. 




wee_squaw said:


> Also, meant to say that I'm concerned also about waiting lists - you can list your child for kindy from birth - does that mean all the good schools are taken up more or less? I've been on loads of kindy sites which suggest as such. Feel like crying - this one aspect is putting a real damper on our big plans - but it's sooooo, so important.....


----------



## camellia kelly (Apr 6, 2011)

wee_squaw said:


> Hi All....looks like we are set to be in Brisbane by this summer on a 457 visa!! whoop whoop...however.....reality is now setting in & we are realising exactly how much we still have to do!! EEK!!!
> 
> We will initially be in employer provided serviced apartments for 1 month - we're not sure exactly where yet though - but can anyone recommend good family orientated suburbs in Brisbane - as we'll have to look for rented accomm. for after the 1 month period -
> 
> ...


We too are heading over in 2 weeks to Brisbane on 457 and similarly being provided with accommodation for first month. Our daughter would have been starting in Playschool in September in Ireland but as far as I know it's jan/feb in Oz. 
We are hoping to get some info from local councils that have registered kindergartens and what the waiting lists are like. But we haven't been told where in Brisbane hubby will be working to find out about local areas. It's so vast that there's no telling where we will be  
Let's hope it will work out ok for us all. 
Camellia.


----------



## pinkorchid13 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Pre-schooling*

Hi there! I have been searching all the threads on pre-schooling etc and you sound in a very similar position to me. We are moving to Brisbane in March and I am currently looking for the best kindies and pre-schools plus the nicest areas for young families. How has the move been for you? can you offer any advice?
Many thanks.




wee_squaw said:


> Hi All....looks like we are set to be in Brisbane by this summer on a 457 visa!! whoop whoop...however.....reality is now setting in & we are realising exactly how much we still have to do!! EEK!!!
> 
> We will initially be in employer provided serviced apartments for 1 month - we're not sure exactly where yet though - but can anyone recommend good family orientated suburbs in Brisbane - as we'll have to look for rented accomm. for after the 1 month period -
> 
> ...


----------



## perlichki (Feb 23, 2012)

has nice gardens


----------

